# disability allowance or invalidity pension



## kmcd1974 (10 Nov 2012)

Hi, I had a heart transplant August this year and have been out of work on illness benefit since January after been diagnosed with heart failure. According to my employment contract my employer has the right to end my employment after one year (jan 2013).  If this happens I have been informed that I will also lose my income protection payment as the policy holder is my employer and I am only the claimant at present.  Therefore, I need to sort out my finances asap as I have 2 dependant children and separated .  What do I apply for...Disability Allowance or Invalidity Pension??  My doctor has signed me off work for at least another year.


----------



## STEINER (10 Nov 2012)

Apply for both.  Your illness benefit is ok for 2 years maximum.  I applied for Invalidity pension in March 2011, also DA.  I am still waiting for review of IP application.  I have had nothing back from DA.  It is likely I will be medically fit during 2013, so won't get either.  The wait for acceptance/rejection/review/appeal is shockingly long.  Apply for both, but you are in for a frustrating experience with both sections.  Your IB will cease and you won't  have DA or IP income.


----------



## gipimann (10 Nov 2012)

The main difference between Invalidity Pension and Disability Allowance is that the former is based on PRSI contributions and the latter is a means-tested scheme.

Invalidity Pension also pays a slightly higher maximum rate (€193.50 vs €188).


----------



## Black Sheep (10 Nov 2012)

Definitely go for Invalidity Pension as a first choice


----------



## kmcd1974 (11 Nov 2012)

Thank you for replies. I will apply for both because as you say I am in for a long wait and I could end up with no payment when my illness benefit stops. I would def have enough PRSI contributions as I have been working and paying PRSI with over 18 years.


----------



## gimp (2 Dec 2012)

" According to my employment contract my employer has the right to end my  employment after one year (jan 2013).  If this happens I have been  informed that I will also lose my income protection payment"
I would double check that - is this not an agreement with an insurance company through your employer. They might be able to terminate your contract, not even sure if they can, but i would definitely check your policy documents i think you still get paid income protection. Not much point in taking out a policy if it only covers you for one year.


----------



## STEINER (22 Jan 2013)

STEINER said:


> Apply for both.  Your illness benefit is ok for 2 years maximum.  I applied for Invalidity pension in March 2011, also DA.  I am still waiting for review of IP application.  I have had nothing back from DA.  It is likely I will be medically fit during 2013, so won't get either.  The wait for acceptance/rejection/review/appeal is shockingly long.  Apply for both, but you are in for a frustrating experience with both sections.  Your IB will cease and you won't  have DA or IP income.



As I won't be fit for work for several months yet, I got some good news in the post today.  I have been awarded Disability Allowance from last May 2012, with arrears payable soon.  It has been difficult since my 2 years of Illness Benefit ended, living on €101.80 weekly Supplementary Welfare since last May.  They really need to address the delays.  I got some bad news today too.  A very kind old aunt of mine sadly has pancreatic cancer.


----------



## gipimann (22 Jan 2013)

Good news on the claim, Steiner, sorry to hear about your aunt.

Just in case you weren't aware, the SWA which you've been paid since May will be deducted from the arrears of Disability Allowance due to you.


----------



## PeadarB (31 Jan 2013)

A bitter sweet situation for you. Sorry to hear the bad news about your poor aunt. Glad to hear that your claim has been approved. We are still waiting on news here. As my wifes health has deteriorated I've decided to give up work to look after her. I'm lucky though as I'll have an actuarily reduced pension that we can subsist on.


----------



## naughto (1 Feb 2013)

i rang up the invalidity pension section before the christmass to see what the story is with my claim,I was on invalidlty pension last yr but got a letter about 4 months ago saying that i dident meet the medical conditions, nothing had changed in the yr so i dont see how ect ect.I set back all the letters i had from my docs,consultions thers being a few.
i presumed i would get it reviewed or be sent on to dublin for an appeal.
i rang again last week to be told that i was waiting to be seen by the socail welfare doc who will do an assesment on me(i did one when i was on illness benfit) and that from the findings of this i will either get my invality pension back or not.

She said that they dident no when i would be called for it but gave me the number to call to see where i was on the list.rang them she said that i was  not on the list for the next 3 weeks any way and to ring back next month .
so the wait continues


----------



## pudds (1 Feb 2013)

A bit by the way but some councilor or td has called on Joan Burton to explain why 60% of applications for DA & IP are turned down.


----------



## Time (1 Feb 2013)

They won't admit that they are rejected as a matter of government policy. Reject and then allow on appeal hoping that claimants will give up at the first refusal.


----------



## pudds (1 Feb 2013)

indeed, were em down and hope they go away.


----------



## STEINER (15 Feb 2013)

gipimann said:


> Good news on the claim, Steiner, sorry to hear about your aunt.
> 
> Just in case you weren't aware, the SWA which you've been paid since May will be deducted from the arrears of Disability Allowance due to you.



Yeah, after the SWA deduction, its still about 8k arrears due to me.  Its a month since their letter to me, but no sign of the cash. I would have expected payment in a more timely fashion.

Separately, I seem to be financially better off from the means tested weekly DA payment compared to the PRSI derived Illness Benefit weekly payment.  I don't understand this.


----------



## gipimann (15 Feb 2013)

Your illness benefit payment might have been reduced because of your average weekly earnings in the contribution year.

If earnings are below a certain amount, Illness Benefit is paid at a lower than maximum rate.  Info from www.welfare.ie (illness Benefit)

Weekly payment in 2012 for claims started in 2008 or before:

Earnings of          Pers Rate    Qualified Adult rate
€150 or more	€188	       €124.80
€125 - €149.99	€147.30	€80.90
€80 - €124.99	€121.40	€80.90
less than €80	€84.50	€80.90
Weekly payment in 2012 for claims started in 2009 or after

€300 or more	€188	       €124.80
€220 - €299.99	€147.30	€80.90
€150 - €219.99	€121.40	€80.90
less than €150	€84.50	€80.90

(apologies for the layout of the info,I've forgotten how to make a table!)


----------



## Famous five (23 Feb 2013)

My husband is getting a heart op soon and won't be able to return to work is this all he will get a weekly payment? Will he be entitled to a home package like help with esb, tv, and tv license? It's just a added stress worrying about how we will make ends meet as we have kids.


----------



## gipimann (23 Feb 2013)

It will depend on what payment he qualifies for.

The household benefits package isn't payable with Illness Benefit.

It may be paid with Invalidity Pension or Disability Allowance, depending on the household circumstances.

You can find more information here:
http://www.welfare.ie/en/Pages/Household-Benefits.aspx


----------

